# Going for the Bronze.. The Reconstruction Period.



## Kal (Jan 9, 2006)

Today I started my first day of my reconstruction.  With the exception of one workout with Pylon 3 weeks ago.  I have not set foot in a gym for 20+ years.  I think I went once in high school to leg press once.  

I went to the gym, joined and met with trainer.  To be honest, I really expected him to look at me and yell, "Cancel My appointments for the rest of the afternoon".  But it was nice to not be judged.  He had a very basic workout for me.  Legs, pull ups, dumbells, presses, situps etc. ( ok I forgot my book with the exact workout.)   While doing the dumbell lifts (curl wrists, bring arms up parallel with shoulders) he tought me my first lesson.  LEAVE YOUR EGO AT THE DOOR.  I'm sure this had to do with me using 5 lb dumbells.  

At 37 years old, 200+/- lbs, I have no illusions about what shape I'm in.  I know I have no uper body strength.  So I do not feel bad about the 5 lb dumbells.  I have to start somewhere.

I am really stoked about going back tomorrow.  I will try to actually post what I'm doing. 

My goals for now are this:
1:  Follow through with this.  (Ihave a tendancy to slack off)
2:  Eat more than once a day
3:  Feel good about myself
4.  Have Fun!!! 

I'm meeting with my trainer next week to get my body fat% (I'm sure its higher than my muscle %) and then I'll set my weight/mass goals..

till then......


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 9, 2006)

Sup Kal. Glad to hear your making a solid effort to get in shape.  Good luck with your goals.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

You've got a journal...yay....you've got a journal.

Now don't think you can skip your w/out just because you are going to Edmonton....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2006)

Kal,
welcome.

No fair having "Have fun" as a goal.  The rest of us are miserable


----------



## Kal (Jan 10, 2006)

Pylon, I'm trusting the hotel in edmonton has a decent gym, if not I can always just run through the streets of edmonton Not really a good idea.  

GW, gotta have fun, otherwise why would I do this???? 

Thanks for signing in Frank!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No fair having "Have fun" as a goal.  The rest of us are miserable



  Let him get hooked first, then we'll show him the fine print!


----------



## Kal (Jan 10, 2006)

*Day 2*

Ok, day two of my reconstruction has started.  Here is yesterdays workout.

Leg Press 90 X15 (2)
Chest Press 80 X 15 (2)
BM Pull Ups 115 X15 100 X 15
DB side Raise 5 X 15 (2)
Tricep Press 80 X 15 (2)
Bicep Curls 40 X 15 (2)
Incline situps 20 (2)

Today I guess I forgot that my GOAL was to get up to 3 sets and work at the above weights until I was comfortable.  I really set my self up to fail today.  I am rushing things, I need to slow down and remember Rome wasn't built in a day.  

Today's work out

5 Min bike warmup
Leg Press 90 X 15 (3)

Chest Press 80 X 15 (2)

BM Pullups 100 X 15, 100 X 11 (faliure on that set), 115 X 15

DB Side Raise 8 X 15 (2)  _I should not have increased the weight, my form was bad and it was a bad couple of sets.  I forgot about the ego thing_

Ticep Press 80 X 15 (2)

Bicep Curls 40 X 15 (2)

Incline Situps 20, 20

Cool Down 3 minutes Bike

I fell totally wasted after this workout.  Too be expected.  Still pumped about doing this though.  

Look out Edmonton, Here I come.  BTW anyone have any suggestions for Hotel workouts?  The Hotel I'm staying at has a fitness center, so that probably means a treadmill and some sort of torture device that resembles weighs


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Which one are you staying at?  If it's the Holiday Inn near the shop, I think it is a treadmill and a stair machine, maybe a bike.


----------



## Kal (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah its the one by the shop.  Looks like I get to do Cardio for a couple of days. Yippie


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Bah.  It'll be good for you.  Remember, no stopping at the bar on the way back to your room.  The sauna and hot tub are the other direction.


----------



## Kal (Jan 10, 2006)

What? There is a bar in this hotel?  Now you know I wouldn't dream of hitting the bar after a workout.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah, but I know you may skip the workout to go to the bar...

the no bar rule applies to beer in your room too, BTW...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2006)

Brother Kal, welcome my Friend!!! Great start in here, keep at it, anything I can do to help you out, let me know!!! Where about in St. Chuck do you live? I'm in St. Peters myself!!! I will be here with you!!!


----------



## Kal (Jan 11, 2006)

ArchAngel, Good to see you in my journal.  Pylon speaks quite highly of you.  I'm  over in the historic district of St. Chuck.  6th Street.  I appreciate your support.  I definately need it. 

Pylon, I'm not going to skip my workout to enjoy the fine quiality beverages that Canada offers.  However, I think a beverage after a work out is called for.  We'll see.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2006)

Hmm....no w'outs in here....hmmm.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2006)

Perhaps he thought I was serious.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Perhaps he thought I was serious.


I'd give him some crap, too.  Except, I've been a social member myself the past three weeks.  And I don't know him.  Hi Kal, my name is Boilermaker.  Good luck with this journal and your goals.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2006)

Well, I know he's back from Edmonton......


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2006)

Just droppin in my Friend!!!


----------



## Kal (Jan 14, 2006)

Ok, Ok, I know no posts while in the Great white north.  I had a lazy bug bite me.  I did some push ups and lat presses in the room but not enough to write about.  I know I am going to be getting a ton of crap from Pylon on monday but I will deserve it.  

Hey Boilermaker.  Welcome.  Feel free to pick on me as much as Pylon does.  

Hey tripplethreat.  I only took you kinda seriously.  Good to see you around.  

Glad you dropped in Arch.  read you started in on Sushi.  Way to go man.  That stuff is good for you.  

My work out for Saturday was a small one.  I did 2 reps of 30 lb baby presses.  I did 3 reps of 13 lb baby presses to warm up.  Does that count?

Back in the Gym on monday b/c I'm not sure if this gym is open on the weekends. 

Peace!!!


----------



## Kal (Jan 17, 2006)

Today was my first cardio day.  2.5 miles treadmill 1% incline.  Walk/Run and 3 sets of 20 incline situps

My results are in and as of Weigh in yesterday here is how it stands.  189.5 lbs with a 21.8% body fat.  So the goal here is to bring my body fat down to 18% by the end of February.  

3 days of lifting with 3 - 5 days of Cardio is the goal.  Also and most importantly is I need to start eating right.  Starting with....eating.  I usually only eat once a day.  So for a while I'm also going to inclue my food intakes along with my work outs.  
Todays Food:  Breakfast: 1/2 cup oatmeal
Morning snack: Energy bar (wasn't too good for me, too many sugars,)
Lunch:  2 Baked chicken breasts.  
Afternoon Snack: piece of poptart 1 piece of beef jerky
Evening meal:  4oz Chili (homemade), 8 carrot sticks
Evening Snack: 2 rice cakes

I'll post the rest of the day's eatings this evening.


----------



## Kal (Jan 18, 2006)

*Yippie!!!*

Ok.  Did my first complete work out today.  The one reccomended by the trainer.  Which means I did all three sets.  And I did not have to drop set any.  Altho my form got a bit sloppy with the situps and the db's

Leg press 90X 15 (3)

Chest Press 80 X 15 (3)

BM Pullups 115 X 15 (3)

DB Side Rise 5 x 15 (3)

Tricep Press 80 X 15 (3)  Almost didn't make this one.  

Bicep Curls 40 X 15 (3)

Incline Situps 20 (3) This damn near killed me.  I may start make this my first set instead of the last, maybe that will help.  My form was awful the last 15 or so.

Ok...Food intake.  If I haven't mentioned it, I hate eating when I'm not hungry.  I have been assured tho, if I keep up eating 5 times a day, eventually I'll be wanting the food.  We'll see. 

Breakfast:  1/2 cup Irish Oatmeal w/ 2 tbls Natural PB
Morning Snack:  Met-Rx Protein Bar
Lunch: Black and Blue Salad from O' Charlies.  Not greatly healthy, but I got protein, and at least I'm eating.

Beverages:  2 Diet Cokes, 5 mugs coffee (that is quite a cut back for me) and 40 oz water so far.

I am tracking my nutritional info at fitday.com, so I get some idea of how many calories I'm eating, where I need to cut back etc.  http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=ufkal is the link to check that out.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 18, 2006)

> Afternoon Snack: piece of poptart 1 piece of beef jerky
> Evening meal: 4oz Chili (homemade), 8 carrot sticks



Piece of a pop tart? 4 oz. Chili? Dude, you are going to melt away.  Introduce yourself to brown rice mixed with steamed veggies.  You can make a batch in advance and add 35 grams of the protein of your choice to 1 cup of that for about 300 to 400 calories.  Also, you will need some healthy fats.  Pylon can help you more with this.  I use fish oil pills, cook with olive oil, use natural peanut butter and avacodos.  They are calorie dense and good for you.  One other thing, I like nutritiondata.com.  You can build your own pantry with common foods, custom entries and entries for entire recipies.  Once you learn to use it, it's better than fitday, in my opinion.  I'd be glad to send you an email of my pantry with a lot of common ingredients and my shakes in it if you would like.  Save you a lot of time.  You just clike restore pantry and you will have it on your computer as a cookie.  Send me a pm if interested.


----------



## Kal (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info Boilermaker.  I know I need to eat better, I'm trying.


----------



## Kal (Jan 18, 2006)

ok end of the day, here are the food results.  I managed to get in 1.8 oz of beef jerky for afternoon meal/snack.  Dinner was field greens with orange peppers, and tomatoes and about 4 oz of Chicken breast.  I consumed 150 oz of water to day, my personal best.  got about 1500/1600 calories in a 2k calorie diet.  Tomorrow....cardio.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

I have cardio tomorrow to my Friend, Best wishes to you!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

Man...it must be nice to be looking around for 400 cals at the end of the day...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't know how I overlooked this journal for so long, but it looks like your off to a great start Kal...I just hope you stick with it! We've had so many newbies dissapear after a week or two! 
I am Billie by the way...the resident Bad Girl...


----------



## Kal (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for stopping by billie.  Always nice to have the resident bad girl visit.  Thanks for your support.  I'm fortunate (or unfortunate depending on how you look at it) to have Pylon in the office with me.  He'll kick my ass if I start to slide.  For now, one day at a time.


----------



## Kal (Jan 20, 2006)

Well I felt like total dog poo yesterday, think I am/ was getting sick.  I went home early took some meds and slept.  I think my body was having a hard time adjusting to me working out, and actually eating more than once a day.  

I really felt it today. 

Leg press 90X 15 (3)

Chest Press 80 X 15 (3)  I wasn't breathing right and I think I burst a blood vessel in my neck.  sharp pains in neck and head.  like a ice cream headache.

BM Pullups 115 X 15 (2) 100 X 15

DB Side Rise 5 x 15 (3) no hold

Tricep Press 80 X 15 (3) Form got crappy on the last 3.  but I made it.  

Bicep Curls 40 X 15 (3)

Incline Situps 20 (3)  I did this set first.  It was slightly eaiser but not much.

warm up 4 minutes bike setting 3
warm down 6 minutes treadmill setting 2.8 1% incline.

back to eating normally today.  Oatmeal pb and protein powder for breakfast.  A protein bar at 9 am, Protein shake with oatmeal for lunch.  Having sushi with Pylon and Arch Angel at 3.

So far I'm feeling pretty good about this, but I've yet to get D.O.M.S. so I'm guessing I'm not doing something right.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 20, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Chest Press 80 X 15 (3) I wasn't breathing right and I think I burst a blood vessel in my neck. sharp pains in neck and head. like a ice cream headache.


 
you probably just strained a muscle or something..rest it up this weekend and hit it HARD on Monday


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

Not everyone feels DOMS, and no one feels it every time.  Don't worry, your time will come.

I was under the impression you finished with the chest presses.  You did the rest after the headache started?  Well done!


----------



## Kal (Jan 20, 2006)

yeah, I finished the set. and then did the pain hop for a few moments.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Kal, was nice to meet you my Friend!!! Rest that neck and like we said before, HIT it hard next time!!! Bummer about the Sushi place, but was a decent substitute!!!

Next time it's sushi for sure!!! Take it one day at a time my Friend, you have taken the first, and most difficult step, in starting, so keep your chin up about that!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> yeah, I finished the set. and then did the pain hop for a few moments.


  As long as you didn't attempt the Dead Bug pose


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice workout, Kal!  Glad to see you on a routine.  Did the Nutritiondata pantry thing work out for you?

I have a question:  Why such high reps.  I started out with reps of 6 to 8.  It's not so daunting that way.  I tried to pick a weight that I could manage for two sets and then be near failure on the last set near the eigth rep.  I think this helped me stay focused on my form and it also helps make the wo shorter.  Get in, get it right, and get through it was my goal.  Also, it was easier to judge if I was progressing at that rep range.  Now, don't take me for anyone who knows anything about this stuff, cause I don't.  I just think for me it was easier to be consistant with learning my weight maxes and getting to like it with a lower rep range.


----------



## Kal (Jan 20, 2006)

A/A  Awsome having luch with you and Pylon.  You guys got me pumped for next week.  looking forward to killing myself with CowPimps exercises.  I saw what Pylon posted about a saturday w/o and sushi.  Sounds Great.   Thanks for your support man.  it helps.  whats the dead bug pose?.....oh wait...I think I just got it...    

BoilerMaker.  got the nutritiondata thing and still working my way through it.  trying to digest (no pun intended) it all.  As far as the high reps?  This is what the "trainer" at the gym told me to do for 2 weeks.  Remember I have essentially never lifted b4.  I read your very first post and said, "Dude thats me."  So I am going with the "expert".  However what you are saying about the weight and failure thing makes sense.  
     Of course I'm still having the "ego" problem of failure.  Pylon pointed out someone on IM has a new sig that says failure is not an option is mandatory, so I'm trying to change my perception.  Maybe I'll try higher weights lower reps.  
Hell I'm so new at this, any advice will be taken as gospel.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 20, 2006)

cool beans!!   I bet they are both pretty awsome guys!

oh yeah.........we need some starting photographs


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> A/A  Awsome having luch with you and Pylon.  You guys got me pumped for next week.  looking forward to killing myself with CowPimps exercises.  I saw what Pylon posted about a saturday w/o and sushi.  Sounds Great.   Thanks for your support man.  it helps.  whats the dead bug pose?.....oh wait...I think I just got it...
> 
> BoilerMaker.  got the nutritiondata thing and still working my way through it.  trying to digest (no pun intended) it all.  As far as the high reps?  This is what the "trainer" at the gym told me to do for 2 weeks.  Remember I have essentially never lifted b4.  I read your very first post and said, "Dude thats me."  So I am going with the "expert".  However what you are saying about the weight and failure thing makes sense.
> Of course I'm still having the "ego" problem of failure.  Pylon pointed out someone on IM has a new sig that says failure is not an option is mandatory, so I'm trying to change my perception.  Maybe I'll try higher weights lower reps.
> Hell I'm so new at this, any advice will be taken as gospel.



Kal,
Don't know about the trainer but you have some good company in here when it comes to motivating and keeping a person on track


----------



## Kal (Jan 21, 2006)

thanks gwcaton.  I used the trainer to get started.  from there, I'm just guessing..., so I'll troll posts, and look for w/o and diets that I can live with...thanks for stopping by, I appreciate it.!!!!


----------



## Kal (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't think I've ever been so happy to see a gym.  I was looking forward to my workout today.  Standard set, but I've switched my circut up a bit to start with the exercises I hate the most.  This way I'll still feel good at the end of the run.

Incline Situps 20 (3)
DB Side Raises 5 X 15 (3) seem to be getting better at these.  But still not holding at the top of the rise.

Chest press 80 X 15 (3)
BM Pull ups 115 X 15 (2) 100 X 15 (1)
Tricep Presses 80 X 15 (3)
Bicep Curls 40 X 15 (3)
Leg Press 90 X 15 (3)

5 minutes bike 15 minutes treadmill


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever been so happy to see a gym.  I was looking forward to my workout today.  Standard set, but I've switched my circut up a bit to start with the exercises I hate the most.  This way I'll still feel good at the end of the run.
> 
> Incline Situps 20 (3)
> DB Side Raises 5 X 15 (3) seem to be getting better at these.  But still not holding at the top of the rise.
> ...



First of all, looking forward to a workout is a good sign.

However, one generally works the larger muscles first and the smaller ones last.  Advanced trainers may switch around for specific purposes, but I don't think you're ready for that yet.  Shoulders before chest may not be such a good idea.


----------



## Kal (Jan 23, 2006)

ok, good point.  do you think the rest is ok, if I switch and do the chest and the  shoulders?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm no expert, but he's probably going to tell you to do leg presses before you do any isolation work (shoulders, tris, bis).  That's pretty much the rule of thumb.  Do all compound movements before isolation movements.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

If it were me, I'd do the leg press first, but I'm not sure it will make too much difference given this set of exercises.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

BM gets prognosticator-of-the-day award.


----------



## Kal (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok, I see what you are saying, but I'm not understanding.  I've been doing this a week.  Compound?  Isolation?  
Toss me some links in the forums so I can better educate myself.  I'm really going at this blind.


----------



## Kal (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok A Vent.  I arrived in Detroit tonite.  Followed the Directions to the Holiday Inn I was supposed to be staying at.  It is now 8:30 pm It is/was allegedly right across from the big Ford Plant.  Driving around, no Friggin Holiday inn.  After calling a collegue, who is pretty much screaming at me your right there.... how can you not see it.  I sent my travel partner in to the Double Tree.  Evidently they switched last Thursday.  Ok no biggie, but a sign, might have been nice.  "Hey we used to be the Holdiay inn."  To add insult to injury, they had my travel partners reservation, but mine did not exist.  I finally got a room, but sheesh...that is really frustrating at the end of a day that started at 5 am.  Ok I'm done..... 

nice fitness facility tho


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Kal, glad you made it in safe.  As far as compound and isolation, I don't know what to link you to.  It's pretty straightforward though.  Compound movements use two or more muscles or muscle groups.  Like bench, for example, uses primarily your chest, but also your triceps, and shoulders to a good extent.  Curls, when done right, isolate the bicep.  So, most isolation exercises are like levers, IE: curls, tricep pushdowns, leg extensions, all tricep extensions, calf raises etc.

Hey, if you have a decent workout place, maybe we should work out seperately and then just get together for dinner.  Although, either way is fine with me.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 23, 2006)

B_reed said:
			
		

> I am Billie by the way...the resident Bad Girl...



 I'm Devlin, her partner in crime  (aka: the Cardio Queen   )

Don't have links, but compound exercises would be say bench press or pullup versus isolation exercises such as bicep curls or tricep curls.  Think of it this way: isolation: isolating a specific muscle by doing an exercise to target that muscle (bicep curls).  Compound: muscle groups need to work together to complete an exercise such as with a bench press (chest, shoulders, back, arms).


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> BM gets prognosticator-of-the-day award.


This is getting a little wierd.


----------



## Kal (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey B/M, yeah I'm here... I may just work out here, but they don't have colored weights.  just black...no pinks or purples....

but thanks for the info abou the differences in compound and isolation.   

Devlin, glad the cardio queen stopped by.  I need help in the cardio dept also.. and its alsol good to have two great looking body builders say hi to flabby me.  Someday I might post a pic.....if encouraged enough

wow...I'm learning...slowly but I'm learning...baby steps...baby steps...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2006)

Good to know the hotel switched.  Do we still have an account there?

The compound/isolation is what I was talking about in the office this morning.  Remeber the discussion we had about chest press vs. pec deck?  That's what I was saying about how the chest press will also use your triceps, so you would do it first.  Same thing, only on a larger scale.


----------



## Kal (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh our account switched....they just forgort to include me...all is good now...I do remember us talking about this. just  gathering others insightl.   

besides written word is a better medim for me... I can refer back to it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

Brothr Kal, where are the w/o's LOL!!! Hope all is going well for you my Friend!!! Post them pics, it'll do ya some good my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

Kal,

Got your message.  I have know idea how to do that text message stuff, so I couldn't reply to it.  Sorry we couldn't hook up.  We'll have to try again next time you are in town.  Have a safe trip back to St. Lou and stay true to your diet and workouts.  We'll all help you along.


----------



## Kal (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey B/M got back to St. Lou, safe and sick.  caught something while I was briefly up there.  Staying true to my diet and work outs is getting difficult.  Its just a laziness thing to be sure, but just another thing I have to work on. As everyone keeps stating...Baby Steps, Baby Steps.
Thanks for your support man, I appreciate it.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Hey B/M got back to St. Lou, safe and sick.  caught something while I was briefly up there.  Staying true to my diet and work outs is getting difficult.  Its just a laziness thing to be sure, but just another thing I have to work on. As everyone keeps stating...Baby Steps, Baby Steps.
> Thanks for your support man, I appreciate it.



Yuck, don't push yourself, get well first.  I have a hard time with the diet aspect too, but I keep trying.  When you start to see results it will provide you with the motivation to keep going.  The results may just be a dip in the body weight, slight increase in reps or weight on an exercise, clothes fitting better.  It the little things...the baby steps, that keep one going.  Plus the people in here are a huge help in keeping one motivated


----------



## Kal (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks Devlin  

I did intend to hit the gym today, but alas I left my shoes at home.  That was a bummer, so now I'll have to do cardio and weights tomorrow.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)

don't make me get my boots out mister...


----------



## Kal (Jan 26, 2006)

ummm boots? errr......

I thought I might look a little silly in gym pants and loafers.....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad your back safe my Friend, now uh................ get to the gym, LOL!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Thanks Devlin
> 
> I did intend to hit the gym today, but alas I left my shoes at home.  That was a bummer, so now I'll have to do cardio and weights tomorrow.


That's lame.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> I did intend to hit the gym today, but alas I left my shoes at home.  That was a *Burner*, so now I'll have to do cardio and weights tomorrow.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That's lame.





			
				Trip said:
			
		

> That was a *Burner*, so now I'll have to do cardio and weights tomorrow.



Welcome to our motivation to get our butts to the gym


----------



## Kal (Jan 27, 2006)

wore my shoes today so I wouldn't forget.    Now, not only do I get motivation here, which is appreciated, but I've got people in my office giving me shit for not going.  and for not eating.  its a motivation smorgasboard around here.  I've also decided to post a pic so there is a reference to why I'm working out.


----------



## Kal (Jan 27, 2006)

Got back to the gym today.  I'm going  to feel this one for a couple of days.  Yeah...skipping days is stupid.  

5 min bike warmup
Leg Press 90 X 15 (3)
Chest Press 80 X 15 (3)
DB Side Raise 5 X 15 (3)
DM Pull Ups 115 X 15 (3)
Lateral Push Downs 80 X 15 (3)
Bicep Curls 40 X 15 (3)

I did something to my hand last nigt.  My right thumb muscle/joint is in extreme pain.  Feels like a disloacation, but it isn't.  Maybe a strain.  I don't know.  It didn't really affect my work out much. Altho I lost my grip doing my chin ups from the pain.  I finished my circut, but even now it still hurts.  I've iced and heated it.  Any thoughts?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 27, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Got back to the gym today.  I'm going  to feel this one for a couple of days.  Yeah...skipping days is stupid.
> 
> 5 min bike warmup
> Leg Press 90 X 15 (3)
> ...



Atta boy, Kal.  Nice workout. 



> I did something to my hand last nigt.  My right thumb muscle/joint is in extreme pain.  Feels like a disloacation, but it isn't.  Maybe a strain.  I don't know.  It didn't really affect my work out much. Altho I lost my grip doing my chin ups from the pain.  I finished my circut, but even now it still hurts.  I've iced and heated it.  Any thoughts?


Lay off the internet porn for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Kal (Jan 27, 2006)

Lay off the internet porn for a couple of weeks.[/QUOTE]

LOL, its the other hand.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 27, 2006)

wow Kal...your quite the sexy fellow


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2006)

Great w/o Brother Kal, welcome back my Friend!!!


----------



## Kal (Jan 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow Kal...your quite the sexy fellow



thanks.  my girls like me.  

A/A  thanks Brother.  Good to have gotten in the gym again.  Gonna feel it tomorrow tho


----------



## Devlin (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice workout! Glad to see you back in there.

For the thumb...I'well rule of thumb (sorry) is ice for first 24 hours then switch to heat after first 24 hours.  Take a couple advil or the non steriod anti-inflammaotry of your choice too.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

what the nurse said....

wow...we have the sexy nurse and the sexy librarian...


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> what the nurse said....
> 
> wow...we have the sexy nurse and the sexy librarian...



 Don't forgot I also work with horses so I'm a have and am good at


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

hmm...guess I am a sexy librarian by day, and a steel worker at night...aka "flashdance"


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hmm...guess I am a sexy librarian by day, and a steel worker at night...aka "flashdance"




  Good one Billie.  You get the award 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for planting a fantastic mental image inthe guys' heads.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hmm...guess I am a sexy librarian by day



Did someone call me?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

funny, I figured TT to be the type to like the steel worker...


----------



## Kal (Jan 28, 2006)

thanks for the healing advise.  As long as I'm careful when picking my babies up, I seem to be doing ok. 

I'm liking that there is a sexy librarian in here.  And a sexy nurse.  What could be better I ask you?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 28, 2006)

A sexy teacher.  A sexy policewoman.  Etc.


----------



## Kal (Jan 28, 2006)

so what you're saying here T.T. is any female in a professional job with sexy attached to it?  Cool.  I'm down with that


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> so what you're saying here T.T. is any female in a professional job with sexy attached to it?  Cool.  I'm down with that


I dig the ones with rugged jobs more.  Not so full of themselves and when they dress it up, look out


----------



## Kal (Jan 28, 2006)

Personally, I dig the girls who will even say hi to me.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Personally, I dig the girls who will even say hi to me.


Those are my favorite, too(I should have never posted pics)


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I dig the ones with rugged jobs more. Not so full of themselves and when they dress it up, look out


 
Like Steel workers??    
(hint, hint )


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I dig the ones with rugged jobs more.  Not so full of themselves and when they dress it up, look out



Let's add sexy construction workers, sexy heavy equipment operators, and sexy trash collectors.  Does that work for you?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

No fantasies about the sexy garbage lady, TT.  There are just too many pathogens there.

The rest? Oh yeah!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)

Sexy dectectives?  Sexy correctional officers?  Sexy WNBA players?  Sexy cheerleaders?  Oh wait, that last one is redundant.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

Hmmm...a disturbing lack of work in here....good to know some things remain constant when I'm not around...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hmmm...a disturbing lack of work in here....good to know some things remain constant when I'm not around...


 *BUSTED!!!*  

Hope all is well Brother Kal!!!


----------



## Kal (Jan 30, 2006)

On the road today in New Orleans.  The hotels gym is closed.  go figure.  so I resorted to the old Basic Training PT from 1985.  

50 pushups
40 situps
10 squat thrusts...

and then I pussed out.  now I remember why I'm not in the army any more.  pushups suck.  I hate situps, and I felt weird doing squat thrusts with out dirt flying.  Truthfully I was so totaly shredded after doing these.  But I tried.  Tomorrow, if work allows, I'm going to try to hit the gym near the office.  but if I don't, No Crap from you guys...occasionally I gotta work... 

And Py, welcome back....didn't work out over the weekend, cause I thought I got enough cardio chasing my girl all over walmart and lowes.  I hope your trip went well my brother.


----------



## Kal (Jan 30, 2006)

*Needing Help*

Ok, I'm trying to figure this out.  I'm trying to figure my diet out. according to what I have been given, I'm supposed to take in 1.5g of protein for every pound I have.  Roughly that figures to about 184g of protein.  am I figuring this right? and how do I do a 50/40/10 diet over 6 meals a day.  I'm so confused.  I'm running around in circles trying to get this right, and I'm feeling like I'm missing a lot.  

I need help, and I'm actually close to begging for it.. but before that....I have the list of foods that I should eat, suggestions on a menu would be helpful.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Sexy dectectives? Sexy correctional officers? Sexy WNBA players? Sexy cheerleaders? Oh wait, that last one is redundant.


 
you know...when we had our farm I used to drive tractor, and use chainsaws all day long, and help load logs on a truck...how's that for ya?? 

KAL...for your diet you should get help from Emma, or maybe Pylon could help you..


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 31, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> I'm supposed to take in 1.5g of protein for every pound I have.  Roughly that figures to about 184g of protein.  am I figuring this right?



Do you really weigh only 122 lbs?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2006)

I think he is looking at 122 of LBM, but that is just a guess.

If you want to send me the numbers off you BF measurement, I can help you figure out what you should shoot for...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2006)

I knew he'd help ya!


----------



## Kal (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah Pylons been a great help.  But I'm guessing right now, that I figured my protein intake wrong....back to the calculator.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2006)

Brother Pylon is the Man!!! Best wishes for you Brother Kal!!!


----------



## Kal (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, Back from N.O, and back in the gym.  

4 min bike warm up level 1, and 3

leg press 90 X 15 (3)

chest press 80 X 15 (3)

db side raise 5 X 15 (3)

BM Pulldowns 115 X 15 (2) 100 X 15

Lat Pushdowns 80 X 15 (3)

bicep curls 40 X 15 (3)

treadmill cooldown 5 min @ 1% incline speed 3.5


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2006)

You forgot to tell them the pants story....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Ok, Back from N.O, and back in the gym.
> 
> 4 min bike warm up level 1, and 3
> 
> ...


  Lookin good my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You forgot to tell them the pants story....


----------



## Kal (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks A/A.  It really was a rough day.  Struggled with my last exercise.  Little did I know Pylon was watching my form, and gave me some suggestions later.  I need to slow down on my side raises, and just work on form all together.

Ok the pants thing.  I was leaving New Orleans yesterday.  I took my belt off to get through security.  I swear my pants were going to fall off.  Now these are not extremely tight pants, but I can usually wear them with out a belt comfortably.  I had to notch my belt to the last hole.  I guess my mass is shifting.

Oh and then evidently the Airport got totally wrecked after I left.  Something about a rain storm.  (I'm considered bad rain karma in that area)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

Form is more important than weight my Friend, get your form down, and the rest will follow!!!

Thats a good thing that weight is shifting!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 2, 2006)

Glad to see you made it back safe and even better to hear the mass is shifting.  Not a bad workout  Arch is correct, form is more important than the weight.  Correct form= less chance of injury= greater gains.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Oh and then evidently the Airport got totally wrecked after I left.  Something about a rain storm.  (I'm considered bad rain karma in that area)



You say that like it is just in New Orleans.  Hurricanes follow you everywhere and you know it.


----------



## Kal (Feb 2, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You say that like it is just in New Orleans.  Hurricanes follow you everywhere and you know it.



Look just because of 2 huricanes in Florida, a tropical storm and Kartinia in N.O and a Huricane in Houston, does not mean they follow me.  They just appreciate me and want to show me love


----------



## Kal (Feb 2, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Glad to see you made it back safe and even better to hear the mass is shifting.  Not a bad workout  Arch is correct, form is more important than the weight.  Correct form= less chance of injury= greater gains.




Thanks D.  I'm working on the form.  I tend to forget when near the end of my reps.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 2, 2006)

awsome leg workout!! your going to be so sore!!!


----------



## Kal (Feb 3, 2006)

Great workout for me today.  Same routine as every day, but man I felt good about it.  By the end of my circut, I was completly toasted, and it felt awsome.  

treadmill warm up 5 min @ 1% incline 5.0 speed

leg press 90 X 15 (3)

chest press 80 X 15 (3)

db side raises 5 X 15 (3)

BM pull downs 115 X 15 (2), 100 X 15 (1)

lat pushdowns 80 X 15 (3)

bicep curls 40 X 15 (2) 30 X 15 (1)


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks like you are just about ready to start going up on some of those lifts, right?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 3, 2006)

definetly...if you can do 15 reps on something...it's time to increase the weight!!


----------



## Kal (Feb 3, 2006)

Not sure if I'm quite ready to do that yet.  I'm still pushing to get those 15 reps completed.  And I did have to drop set one.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Not sure if I'm quite ready to do that yet.  I'm still pushing to get those 15 reps completed.  And I did have to drop set one.


  No you don't Mister, your Definatly ready to up the weight!!! Shoot for 12 reps being your ceiling, and do them in as good of Form as you possibly can!!! You have to be careful on the last few reps though, those are the most crucial for injury imo!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

Excellent w/o too my Friend!!!


----------



## Kal (Feb 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> No you don't Mister, your Definatly ready to up the weight!!! Shoot for 12 reps being your ceiling, and do them in as good of Form as you possibly can!!! You have to be careful on the last few reps though, those are the most crucial for injury imo!!!



So, shoot for 12, but if I don't make them, drop the weight until I do?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> No you don't Mister, your Definatly ready to up the weight!!! Shoot for 12 reps being your ceiling, and do them in as good of Form as you possibly can!!! You have to be careful on the last few reps though, those are the most crucial for injury imo!!!



I agree.  I was doing 15 reps per set, but when I added weight and dropped reps I have noticed quicker increases in strength.  If I can get 15 reps, the weight is too light.  Arch is also right on point about the last reps being done with correct form is crucial.  It's better to for go getting a specific number of reps and stick with correct form then to cause any injury.  Or you can drop weight to reach a specific number of reps.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 4, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> So, shoot for 12, but if I don't make them, drop the weight until I do?



Yes you could do that too.  For example, first set you get 12 reps, second set you can get 8 reps only so drop a coule pounds then complete the set to 12, third set start at the weight you ended with and do as many reps as you can.

Another option...do a set of 12 at a certain weight, add weight and do a set to 10, add weight do a set to 8, then drop weight to less than the weight you did the first set at and do a set to failure.


----------



## Kal (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks D.  Great advice.  I'm looking forward to trying this out on Monday morning.  Can't get to the gym this weekend.  2 sick children and a sick mommy.  No time for fun


----------



## Devlin (Feb 4, 2006)

2 sick kids and a sick mommy   I'd say bail for an hour and hit the gym, say it's for mental health   Seriously, I understand the need to take care of the sick little ones especially when mommy sick too.  

You are welcome.  When I started back lifting I was doing set to 15 all the time and was just not "feeling" the workout later.  Now that I drop reps as I add weight, I almost always feel the workouts and I notice each week I can do either a couple of extra reps or I can add a bit more weight.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> So, shoot for 12, but if I don't make them, drop the weight until I do?


  I also like Sister Devlin's suggestions too my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2006)

Whutever.  Just go do something.  Slacker.....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Whutever.  Just go do something.  Slacker.....



 Ohh one can really feel the love in here.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey, Kal.  Sorry I haven't dropped by in a while.  Been sorting some of my own stuff out.  I agree with the fifteen reps being too much.  If you really want to work on your form, try 10 reps with a 2-0-2 tempo.  This totally works the muscle group you are training and gives you a real chance to ananyze your form.  See if you can do the weights you are using for 15 reps now at 10 reps this way.  That's just a suggestion.

With the diet thing, I don't know if you have that figured out or not yet.  What I do is try to eat 35g of a lean protein, a decent carb and  a healthy fat each meal.  I just track the protein and total calories.  Watch for a couple of weeks on fitday and you can see what the cals are coming out to.  I think eating the right amount of protein and keeping cals in check is a lot more impotrant than trying to hit a perfect P/C/F ratio for guys like us.  Did you get fish oils yet?


----------



## Kal (Feb 7, 2006)

Glad to see you Back B/M.  I'm glad things are turning around for you.  
I'm trying to take in everyone's suggestions.  What exactly is the 2-0-2 tempo?  

As far as meals go, I've come to realize that I'm stressing myself out too much about eating.  So I'm backing off a bit.  Watching calories, and fats.  I'm trying to get in about 90 - 100g of proteins a day via protein bars and shakes. I am now taking a couple of supplements.  2 fish oils, 2 Glucosamine/Chondroitin, and 2 multivitamins.  I'm supposed to meet with a Nutritionist later today or tomorrow.  

Heading back into the Gym today.  Gonna go for an increase of weights by 10lb on everything but the db side raises.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 7, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Glad to see you Back B/M.  I'm glad things are turning around for you.
> I'm trying to take in everyone's suggestions.  What exactly is the 2-0-2 tempo?


From start of rep, 2 second interval to bring the weight down, 0 second pause, 2 second interval to push it back up.  I think the proper terms up and down are concentric and excenentric, but you get the jist.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> From start of rep, 2 second interval to bring the weight down, 0 second pause, 2 second interval to push it back up.  I think the proper terms up and down are concentric and excenentric, but you get the jist.


Excellent my Friend!!!


----------



## Kal (Feb 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> From start of rep, 2 second interval to bring the weight down, 0 second pause, 2 second interval to push it back up.  I think the proper terms up and down are concentric and excenentric, but you get the jist.



Cool, I'll see if I can count to two, and still keep track of my rep count


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Cool, I'll see if I can count to two, and still keep track of my rep count


It's alot easier than you think my Friend!!! You can do it!!!


----------



## Kal (Feb 7, 2006)

Like everything else, I'll give it a try.  What have I got to loose?  Thanks my Friend.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 7, 2006)

I wasn't too good at counting 2 beats up, 2 beats down and remembering what rep I was on .  But then I just tried to get a feel for it and timed a whole set of 10.  Obviously, this should take about 40 seconds if you are on a good tempo.  Once you get it down a couple times you can then recognize if you have the right cadence going on.  Be warned, though.  You won't be able to do near the amount of weight as when you are just pressing it up and down.  The pump is superb, though


----------



## Devlin (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't actually do the 2-0-2 count, but instead I focus on my breathing keeping it slow, steady with inhale on way down and exhale when pressing up (if bench pressing for example).  I think I end up going more like 3-0-3 if I were to time it.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2006)

Hmmm...I know you are in the office, yet there is no workout posted.....


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

How's it going, Kal?


----------



## Kal (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey Boilermaker, as evident from my lack of w/o's posted, I'm having a serious issue motivating my self to get to the gym this week.  I could make excuse for it, but I won't and just say that I'm having a lazy week.  But still eating as close to properly as I can.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Hey Boilermaker, as evident from my lack of w/o's posted, I'm having a serious issue motivating my self to get to the gym this week.  I could make excuse for it, but I won't and just say that I'm having a lazy week.  But still eating as close to properly as I can.


You want I come drag you to the gym with me my Friend  ??? But seriously, whatever I can do to help motivate, starting and keeping it goin is HARD for the first 2 weeks, but then it becomes habit, and a GREAT habit at that!!! Best wishes for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Kal (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks Archie, I'll pass on the 4 AM thing.  but you are right, I'm at the point where its critical that I don't loose focus and make this a habit.  silliy thing is I actually enjoy going to this gym.  Got a promotion at work and I'm trying to fit into that roll too.  Its an excuse, I know.  I'm not going to fail at this.  There are too many of you who will try to hunt me down.  And Archie, I'm more than a little scared of you    Thanks for the support.  I'm going to get a decent cardio work out tomorrow doing volunteer work in the morning, so I won't feel quite so bad.  And then Back in the Gym on Monday.   Fortunately I will be on the road for part of the week with Pylon.  He'll be merciless to make sure I get into a gym, which will help.  

Thanks every one.   This was my weak week.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2006)

Kudos for admitting you had a weak week and for admitting that there are no excuses   

If you need motivation, just picture Arch coming to your place at 4AM to drag you to the gym for one of his 15 minute or less killer workout  Sorry Arch, but thought of you waking my ass up at 4AM to workout will have me running to the gym at night.  Me not a morning person  Now Arch if you willing to try an evening workout then I'm game  

Seriously Kal, what ever we can do to help you out just say it.


----------



## Kal (Feb 9, 2006)

Devlin, I appreciate it... I know where my failing is, and I have to overcome it.  I have a true issue with starting something and not finishing it.   I'm not going to let this happen with this.  I'm in my "reconstruction period" and all I have to do is go look at my two babies and remember that I'm doing this not only for me, but so I can be in a mobile healthy state when they get married.  Corny, but Lorelei and Alexis are my motivation.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

> If you need motivation, just picture Arch coming to your place at 4AM to drag you


I'd be scared at any hour of the day I can laugh, but he *does* live in your town!  

Besides, if you bail on this, you won't be getting one of my gifts that I'm working on for the Sho-Me's in May.  Social IM Members do not qualify!


----------



## Kal (Feb 9, 2006)

well that is almost enough for me to keep going....sheesh B/M   I'm  not going to turn into a social member....gifts?  cool.....bling???????   btw/....I'm gonna schedule a trip back into your area soon....  look for for more info... will probably be scheduled around a hockey game...... 

I  know Archie lives close by.  but my steel reinforced blast doors won't stop him...... That brother could take down the Death Star with its shields up.!!!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

> I'm gonna schedule a trip back into your area soon.... look for for more info... will probably be scheduled around a hockey game......


I've got some travel coming up, but if it works out, we can try and hook up.  Once in a while, I can get my hands on Wings tickets.  But, I need some notice.


----------



## Kal (Feb 13, 2006)

Back in the Gym today.  And man am I going to pay for a week of lazyness.

Leg press 100 X 15 (3)
Chest Press 90 X 12 (3)
DM Pullups 100 X 12 (3)
Lateral Pushdowns 90 X 12 (2) 90 X 7, 80 X 5
Bicep Curls 50 X 12 (2) 50 X 8, 40 X 4


----------



## Devlin (Feb 13, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Back in the Gym today.  And man am I going to pay for a week of lazyness.
> 
> Leg press 100 X 15 (3)
> Chest Press 90 X 12 (3)
> ...



 Glad to see you back in the gym.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 13, 2006)

woohoo!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Back in the Gym today.  And man am I going to pay for a week of lazyness.
> 
> Leg press 100 X 15 (3)
> Chest Press 90 X 12 (3)
> ...


Awesome w/o Brother Kal!!! Keep it up my Friend!!!
Your killin me my Friend!!!   Death star huh???


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2006)

I believe that someone is celebrating a birthday today.    And good to see you back at working out, too.  


Happy Birthday, Kal!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 13, 2006)

*Happy Birthday, Kal!!!!!!!*
nice catch, Trips!)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday, Kal!!!!!!!*
> nice catch, Trips!)


Ditto my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Kal (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW, thanks everyone!!! I really appreciate that.    Notice who I work with still hasn't said happy birthday......


----------



## Kal (Feb 13, 2006)

Just posted a pic of my girls to share with you all.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 13, 2006)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2006)

When was your birthday?


----------



## Kal (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, gotta quit making this a habbit, but I blew off the gym to spend a large potion of the day with my wife, since we couldn't get a sitter tonite.  Heading to Cinci for the rest of the week.  Pylon checked it out and there are a couple of gyms near the hotel, so I'm gonna try to talk him into showing me some new exercises/lifts.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

Great pic my Friend!!! Family time is ALWAYS accepted!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Ok, gotta quit making this a habbit, but I blew off the gym to spend a large potion of the day with my wife, since we couldn't get a sitter tonite.  Heading to Cinci for the rest of the week.  Pylon checked it out and there are a couple of gyms near the hotel, so I'm gonna try to talk him into showing me some new exercises/lifts.


 You and Pylon stay out of those Skyline Chili restaraunts


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

You and Pylon on the road together   Have a fun and safe trip.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

Kal, it's your job to keep Pylon out of the ice cream shops.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm game for another trip to Crazy Bowl and Wraps!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

um...I'm still waiting on Lambers!!


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2006)

Weel, here I am in Cinci, and I've avoided skyline chili ( I hate that shit) and No ice cream parlors for Pylon.  And I did get to the gym.  Plyon drug me there.  Turned out pretty good.  He threw together a new workout for me, so I'm kinda excited to try it out.  I did one set each of these except where noted b/c the equipment was lacking.  

Pec Deck 40 X 8
Incline DB Press 10 X 10

Skulls (?) 8 X 10
PressDowns 60 X 10
Dips -120 X 10
CG Pulldownds 60 X 12
Seated Hammer Curl 10 X 12 (db's)
Face Pulls 50 X 10
Pulldowns - Lat 100 X 10
Military Press seated unknown weight X 10
Shrugs 35 X 10 (db's)

Squats - no squat rack, start on Monday
Leg Extends 120 X 10
Leg Curls 80 X 10
Calf Raises no equipment for that start on monday
DB Sumo Squats 30 X 10
Lunges 12 X 8
SLDs 12 X 10

So there you have it.  If I can remember how to do these on Monday, I should have a pretty good Upperbody/Leg workout routine for a while.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

Excellent!!! Brother Pylon deserves props for that one!!!


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2006)

That he does.  He is very supportive and knowledgable.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> That he does.  He is very supportive and knowledgable.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2006)

Garsh, thanks....

...but let's hold judgement on how much I'm helping until we see what you have for breakfast....


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> That he does.  He is very supportive and knowledgable.


Not a bad dinner date either.


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Not a bad dinner date either.




Are you kidding....he talks too much, won't order what anyone else orders.  but he did buy tonite...so thats ok


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Garsh, thanks....
> 
> ...but let's hold judgement on how much I'm helping until we see what you have for breakfast....



shit, I hate breakfast......

bacon?  beer?  scotch?  now thats a good breakfast


----------



## Devlin (Feb 16, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> shit, I hate breakfast......
> 
> bacon?  beer?  scotch?  now thats a good breakfast



Ohh that does sound like a good breakfast except replace the beer with bourbon   

Great workout there.  Glad to see you tachle it while on the road. Sorry I couldn't meet up with you and Py tonight, but my workout and work schedule did me in (up for work at 430 this morning  ).  Maybe next time.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Kall said:
			
		

> but he did buy tonite...so thats ok


Now I'm getting peeved!


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh that does sound like a good breakfast except replace the beer with bourbon
> 
> Great workout there.  Glad to see you tachle it while on the road. Sorry I couldn't meet up with you and Py tonight, but my workout and work schedule did me in (up for work at 430 this morning  ).  Maybe next time.


Next time I'm in Cinci, I'll let you know b4hand.  and maybe I can travel down there.....  And I agree with the bourbon............


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Now I'm getting peeved!




don't get peeved brother...it was his turn to buy....but generally speaking he's kinda cheap and not in a good way...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2006)

Up yours, prag.


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2006)

prag?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2006)

Sorry.  I've been watching a lot of Oz.


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2006)

you really should stop that you know....next you'll be quoting star wars.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 16, 2006)

oh uh....rumor has it that Py got to 3rd base on this date.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> oh uh....rumor has it that Py got to 3rd base on this date.....



Way to go, Py!     Better you than me, Kal.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Brother Kal, how goes it my Friend???


----------



## Kal (Feb 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm game for another trip to Crazy Bowl and Wraps!!!


Let me know when brother.  I'm in town all next week.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey, Kal Just getting caught up.  Did you set a date for getting back to Detroit?  I need some notice if you want me to try and score some wings tickets.


----------



## Kal (Feb 18, 2006)

Boiler, glad to see you catch up.  No definitive date yet, but I'll give you at least a weeks notice.   gotta actually be in the office for more than a day to get stuff scheduled.  and my detroit office just went off the deep end. so I'm anticipating a trip in the next 2 or 3 weeks.  Keep in mind I don't mind paying for tickets even if it is for the <uggggghhhhh> red wings


----------



## Kal (Feb 18, 2006)

Took the fam this weekend to Kansas City.  First full family outing.  interesting with a 4 month old and a 28 month old.  4 hour drive in an Echo... Anyway...Staying at my sisters.  She has a decent treadmill, and I was looking forward to using it, but alas, child care has worn me out today.  hoping I get at least an hour of free time tomorrow to run/walk/do cardio.  interesting developments that will affect my life started tonite.  more to follow when all the info is in...stay tuned readers.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2006)

I knew he said some w/o's where coming!!!


----------



## Kal (Feb 19, 2006)

rough weekend.  not able to get in a workout.  hitting the gym at 11 tomorrow morning.  Pylon's going to walk me through my new routine again.  

My back and ham's are killing me from the SLDLs.  Probablly because I didn't do them right.  So are you supposed to lock your knees when doing them?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2006)

Definatly NO locking of the knees my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2006)

Actually, yes, you are supposed to lock them for SLDs (at least, from what I have found.)  However, the style I was trying to show you was RDL (romanian deadlifts), in which the knee is not locked.  

Finding the difference between the two has been one of the toughest things I have tried so far, and there seems to be very few who know the answer.  This months M&F has illustrations of the two, which is where I am pulling from on this answer.  Overall, Archie is right.  Locking knees is never a good thing.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 19, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Actually, yes, you are supposed to lock them for SLDs (at least, from what I have found.)  However, the style I was trying to show you was RDL (romanian deadlifts), in which the knee is not locked.
> 
> Finding the difference between the two has been one of the toughest things I have tried so far, and there seems to be very few who know the answer.  This months M&F has illustrations of the two, which is where I am pulling from on this answer.  Overall, Archie is right.  Locking knees is never a good thing.


My understanding is that the difference between the two lies in the travel of the bar.  With SLDL's the bar is allowed to travel away from the body and legs about 6 inches.  This allows for more shear on the lower back and spine.  During RDL's the bar travels close to the body and reduces strain on the lower back.  I'm pretty sure locking the knees on either is a  and that you should maintain a slightly bent knee in an athletic position on both methods.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> My understanding is that the difference between the two lies in the travel of the bar.  With SLDL's the bar is allowed to travel away from the body and legs about 6 inches.  This allows for more shear on the lower back and spine.  During RDL's the bar travels close to the body and reduces strain on the lower back.  I'm pretty sure locking the knees on either is a  and that you should maintain a slightly bent knee in an athletic position on both methods.



The M&F article says nothing about the bar path (though I've seen that before elsewhere.)  If I think about it, I'll scan the pics in tomorrow...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2006)

er.........what's the big news??????


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 20, 2006)

Well think of it this way.  At the top of your rep, you will have a lot of weight (500# in trips case) in a static position resting squarely on your knee joints.  Keeping your legs flexed slightly distributes a good portion of that weight to your leg muscles.

Yeah, Kal, what is the big news?

I'm going fishing!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2006)

No way am I SLDLing 500!    I'm not sure of the difference between RDL and SLDL, but when I do "that exercise" I keep the bar in contact with the leg the entire time, and the knees are slightly bent, not locked.  Just mho.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello Mr. Where is this w/o my Friend???


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Mr. Where is this w/o my Friend???


I sense a smittening coming on


----------



## Kal (Feb 20, 2006)

ok, not to make a big deal out of this, serious problems on the home front, so I will probably be off line for a couple of days.......sorry you all....w/o may be scant for a few day...

thanks tho for the discussion about the SLDLs My form is bad on those, and I think I'm hurting myself when I do them


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2006)

you know where to find all of us if you need to talk to someone! Feel free to PM or email anytime!


----------



## Kal (Feb 21, 2006)

thanks billie, I appreciate it


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 22, 2006)

Family first, Kal.  Get it worked out and then you can get back at it.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Best Wishes for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Kal (Feb 28, 2006)

Back in the gym today.  Did my first ever all leg work out.  So the weights are probably not quite whre they need to be, but working on form for my first couple of trys with the legs. 

Squats 45 X 10 (2)
leg extends 120 X 10 (2)
leg curls 80 X 10 90 X 10
calf raises 130 X 10 (2)
DB sumo squats 30 X 10 40 X 10 I'm thinking I can really crank the weight on this one.  Either that or I'm doing it totally wrong.
DB Lunges 12 X 8 Really don't like this one, mainly b/c I feel I'm doing them wrong.  

Can guarantee I will not be able to walk tomorrow.  So we'll see.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 28, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Back in the gym today.  Did my first ever all leg work out.  So the weights are probably not quite whre they need to be, but working on form for my first couple of trys with the legs.
> 
> Squats 45 X 10 (2)
> leg extends 120 X 10 (2)
> ...



Congrats on getting back in the gym.  You posted a great workout. I like that you were willing to go light to work on form first and foremost  It can only get better from here.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Congrats on getting back in the gym.  You posted a great workout. I like that you were willing to go light to work on form first and foremost  It can only get better from here.


Ditto my Friend, Great return!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice job, Kal.  I was just thinking today about where you might be.  Good to see you back.


----------



## Kal (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks guys.  not feeling as sore as I thought I'd be.  I'm sure that is coming.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.  not feeling as sore as I thought I'd be.  I'm sure that is coming.


  Wanna meet me in the Gym Friday???   Just kidding, was a solid w/o BRother Kal, keep at it my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2006)

I think you need to trade out a quad exercise for another hammy exersize...like SLDL or something 

I'm glad your back, and I hope everything is going well


----------



## Kal (Mar 1, 2006)

Archie:  If I didn't have my girls Friday morning, I would join you.  

Billie,:  I hate SLDLs, Mainly b/c I can't quite figure out how to do them properly.  Maybe its because I've only tried using DB's Honestly, I'm just doing these exercises as Pylon suggested, but I have no idea which muscle group they are working, other than the general "hey these are my legs"


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2006)

SLDLs were in there, but he backed off of them.  I'm thinking of subbing in something else, maybe lying curls?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Archie:  If I didn't have my girls Friday morning, I would join you.
> 
> Billie,:  I hate SLDLs, Mainly b/c I can't quite figure out how to do them properly.  Maybe its because I've only tried using DB's Honestly, I'm just doing these exercises as Pylon suggested, but I have no idea which muscle group they are working, other than the general "hey these are my legs"


Hey Kal, has anyone watched your form on these?  I had some trouble with them too, at first.  You just have to remember to keep your chest up, your back flat and stick your booty out.  Then, bend until you feel the stretch in your hammies and come back up.  Just start light and figure it out.  You don't want to give up on these because they are such a good full body worker.


----------



## Kal (Mar 7, 2006)

B/M, Pylon was watching my form, trying to help me, but I kept either locking my knees or bending them too much.... I really have to work on this...

Sorry everyone, I've been absent for a while.  issues.  or subscriptions. depending on the day.  I hope I can get into the gym tomorrow, if nothing else to do cardio, I really want to try the new upper body w/o  Pylon set up for me, but I'm not used to the exercises, so I need him to guide me through.  pathetic huh


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 7, 2006)

NOT pathetic...you are still learning.  After a few workouts, it will be like second nature


----------



## Kal (Mar 8, 2006)

Upper body today.  I talked Pylon into showing me the routines again, since he actually put this set together.  He started showing me, then just ended up going through the entire circut with me.  Thanks Pylon.  He pushed me.  Pushed me hard.  On some of these sets, I will have to back off the weight for a couple of workouts, just b/c I need someone to spot.  

Pec Deck 45 X 8, 60 X 10
Incline DB Press 10 X 10, 20 X 10 25 X 10
Skulls 30 X 10, 40 X 10 (2) 
Vbar push down 60 X 10, 80 X 10, 100 X 10
Dips 10 X -85
Pulldowns-Lat 70 X 15, 55 X 15 (2)
Face Pulls 50 X 12, 40 X 12 (2)
CG Pulldowns 55 X 15 (2) 50 X 15
DB Seated Hammer Curl 15 X 8, 20 X 8, 20 X 8
DB Mil Press-Seated 20 X 12, 20 X 10, 15 X 10
Shrugs 50 X 8 (2), 60 X 10

Wow, I am toast.  I feel all rubbery.  And evidently I sound like a dying Tauntan when I'm finishing a set.  
Tomorrow, cardio


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Upper body today.  I talked Pylon into showing me the routines again, since he actually put this set together.  He started showing me, then just ended up going through the entire circut with me.  Thanks Pylon.  He pushed me.  Pushed me hard.  On some of these sets, I will have to back off the weight for a couple of workouts, just b/c I need someone to spot.
> 
> Pec Deck 45 X 8, 60 X 10
> Incline DB Press 10 X 10, 20 X 10 25 X 10
> ...


  Good lookin w/o Brother Kal!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 8, 2006)

Great job Kal You are a lucky man to have Pylon helping you.  You will go far with him guiding you.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Tomorrow, cardio


Tomorrow, Pain!

It'd be great to see you put two workouts together.  Keep up the good work, Kal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Upper body today.
> 
> Wow, I am toast.  I feel all rubbery.  And evidently I sound like a dying Tauntan when I'm finishing a set.



Good workout, gumby.


----------



## Kal (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks all.  
Today is legs.  Once again Pylon is going to be helping me out, get a feel for some of the lifts.  which means I probably will not be able to walk this afternoon.  I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 10, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> I probably will not be able to walk this afternoon.  I'm looking forward to that.



  Congratulations.  You're now one of us.


----------



## Kal (Mar 17, 2008)

*And...I'm back*

It has been 2 years and 7 days since my last post.  2 years and 5 days since I've been in a gym.  

My apologies to all for dropping off the face of the earth.  Had to get my family and life together.  Not good success initially, Great now.    

I have started once again on my reconstruction, and what better way than to do it here?

I will post my first work out shortly.  

This time, I have a goal.  A good goal.  so we will see where this leads.  More later!!!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice to have you back.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2008)

Ditto, Glad to have ya back my Friend!!!


----------



## Kal (Mar 22, 2008)

*03 22 08  Gym*

Hey Archie, good to see ya!!

Ok, My wife and I have joined a gym.  We are trying to do the whole loose weight feel better thing.  As one might guess I've not been in a gym in almost 2 years so I'm starting all over

Today was a weak day.  Its going to take me some time to work back up to where I was. Oh well.  Its all fun

20 Minutes on the treadmill about 4.5 mph 1.5 incline
incline arm press (?)  30 X10 3 sets
incline lat press      25 X 10  3 sets
leg curls  40 X 10 X 3 each leg
squats 100 X 10 X 2  in set of 15 reps
bicep curls 40 X 10 X 3

Short work out.  Still trying to learn the machines, and trying to develop a circut that works for both me and the wife.  She made it most of the way b4 her left bicep tendon snapped (its an ongoing injury) and so we hit the bikes 
10 minutes resistance of 5  for cool down.  

Its a start and as I crossed 40 its all good.  gotta work on my nutrition also.  

More to follow

Peace and Love.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2008)

An Excellent Start my Friend, Thats awesome that you AND your wife are doin this together, Good Stuff BRother Kal!!! Be careful w/that injury to your wife!!!


----------

